# Rachmaninoff's Washington Post March



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm sure you've often wondered "what _would_ Sousa's famous Washington Post March have sounded like under those colossal hands of Rachmaninoff?" Well thanks to my time machine I was able to obtain the missing manuscript and I have it here to share with you today! Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> I'm sure you've often wondered "what _would_ Sousa's famous Washington Post March have sounded like under those colossal hands of Rachmaninoff?" Well thanks to my time machine I was able to obtain the missing manuscript and I have it here to share with you today! Enjoy!


Thanks for posting this .


----------

